# Arrow wrap thickness?



## hockeyhead (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

2mil is what you need


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Our wraps are 2mil, I see quite a few being sold on ebay that are 4+... you'll want to steer clear of those, and the ones that require a heavy overlaminate. Hope that helps... happy wrapping :wink:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Most often what you find is the 2mil or 1mil 3M vinyl from most wrap makers. 

The custom wrap makers also have different vinyl types for you to choose from.

OzCrest offers the Ultimate X, which is a base printed vinyl layer with an overlaminate for a combined thickness of 0.9mil and weight of 0.9grains per inch on the low wise. The overlaminate protects from wear and tear making the wraps super durable and refletchable. On the thicker side, we have the Voodoo and Elites which can get to around 2.5 to 3mil but offer holochrome underlayers for some extra pop to the prints.


----------

